# Filling form 80, international travels for last 30 years??!?!?



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello guys,

I got an invitation to apply for 190 last monday. Yesterday I was filling my form 80 and I was stuck in 1 question. It is asking all international travels for last 30 years (including dates and reason : holiday, business etc...)

The thing is they only supplied 4 lines. For most of the questions (which you need to put additional comments, they are refering you to Section T where you can put more comments) but for this particular question with travels for last 30 years there is no indication.

How did you answer that question guys? I am 29 years old and I am traveling since my birth at least 2-3 times in a year (internationally). Since the invention of electronic tickets I found out my old vacations from my e mail box but that leads until 2006-2005. Before that I have no idea exactly when and where I traveled.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I got an invitation to apply for 190 last monday. Yesterday I was filling my form 80 and I was stuck in 1 question. It is asking all international travels for last 30 years (including dates and reason : holiday, business etc...)
> 
> ...


You will have to give your additional details in section T and even travelling details. You can use multiple number of forms T if one page doesn't suffice.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

this is redicilous man, I have a passport which I took 10 years ago and before that I have no idea exactly which day I was where and how many days I stayed there. I will try to come up with something but what if the data is inaccurate, is there anyway they can check it? or will my visa will be refused just because I forgot to write 2-3 travels back in 1992 or 1995? or I miss typed a travel in 1999??


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> this is redicilous man, I have a passport which I took 10 years ago and before that I have no idea exactly which day I was where and how many days I stayed there. I will try to come up with something but what if the data is inaccurate, is there anyway they can check it? or will my visa will be refused just because I forgot to write 2-3 travels back in 1992 or 1995? or I miss typed a travel in 1999??


I think you're better off being very honest. So, first write the travels that you still have record of. Then write the travels that you can estimate at least the month and year of travel. Then mention the places you visited but do not remember when. and of course write down notes whether dates are accurate of estimated.
I'm not so sure if this is the right way of doing it, but it is what I would do if I was in your shoes. This way, you would not have any false declaration and thus not giving them a chance to refuse the visa.

Good luck.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hunter are you filling the form 80 manually or you filling it on computer ?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> this is redicilous man, I have a passport which I took 10 years ago and before that I have no idea exactly which day I was where and how many days I stayed there. I will try to come up with something but what if the data is inaccurate, is there anyway they can check it? or will my visa will be refused just because I forgot to write 2-3 travels back in 1992 or 1995? or I miss typed a travel in 1999??


In my case I had to dig out details from my last 5 passports and it took me more than 3 days to match the immigration dates of various countries which I had visited in the last 30 years. I know it is crazy but I feel they just want to make sure that you are not a frequent traveller to the High Risk countries (its purely my understanding which may be wrong).

I believe all European countries, USA, UK and commonwealth countries do share their data with each other for safety reasons and they will definitely have all information about your entry and exit from these countries. Even if you give any incorrect information (inadvertently) they can understand that it is very difficult to dig out precise information from such old data bank.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

chiku2006 said:


> In my case I had to dig out details from my last 5 passports and it took me more than 3 days to match the immigration dates of various countries which I had visited in the last 30 years. I know it is crazy but I feel they just want to make sure that you are not a frequent traveller to the High Risk countries (its purely my understanding which may be wrong).
> 
> I believe all European countries, USA, UK and commonwealth countries do share their data with each other for safety reasons and they will definitely have all information about your entry and exit from these countries. Even if you give any incorrect information (inadvertently) they can understand that it is very difficult to dig out precise information from such old data bank.


did you take a print out and filled the form ? or can we fill it on computer and fill it


----------



## sourima (Mar 25, 2014)

you can fill it in your computer and take a printout but you wont be able to save the data.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

i filled it in computer and i will print it to sign and then scan again noobrex

So i received an e mail from my agent and she says just write last 5 travels (form 80 is giving you only 5 rows). I am still concerned because as I am living in europe we dont have borders so no stamp in my passport for most of my travels and I might miss or forget especially the old ones.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

noobrex said:


> did you take a print out and filled the form ? or can we fill it on computer and fill it


You can do it on the computer and save the data as well.

For T-form, you need to save form 80 multiple times and use T form only. New form 80 has some safety feature, which wont let you club original form with scanned PDF files. Please find below weblink of a software which can do everything to your PDF files.

http://soda-pdf-pro-ocr-2012.soft32...643&pl=&ds=s&gclid=CN_536DDxr0CFYHxpAodBWYA2w


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> i filled it in computer and i will print it to sign and then scan again noobrex
> 
> So i received an e mail from my agent and she says just write last 5 travels (form 80 is giving you only 5 rows). I am still concerned because as I am living in europe we dont have borders so no stamp in my passport for most of my travels and I might miss or forget especially the old ones.


I don't think your agent is giving you the correct information, T-form is meant for this purpose only.

I think you can just mention EU in the country column


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

chiku2006 said:


> You can do it on the computer and save the data as well.
> 
> For T-form, you need to save form 80 multiple times and use T form only. New form 80 has some safety feature, which wont let you club original form with scanned PDF files. Please find below weblink of a software which can do everything to your PDF files.
> 
> Download Soda PDF Pro + OCR 2012 Free


Thanks all, what is the T Form


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Thanks all, what is the T Form


I meant section T


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

do I need to fill this form for my wife as well and kids as well ?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

noobrex said:


> do I need to fill this form for my wife as well and kids as well ?


Anybody who is 18 and above


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> I don't think your agent is giving you the correct information, T-form is meant for this purpose only.
> 
> I think you can just mention EU in the country column


Hunter,

I agree with chiku2006 comment. You should not include only the last 5 trips. Use the T section to declare any additional trips.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

q 16 in form 80 ? what to do

Do we need to mention details of all our proofs - passporrn pan adhaar voter licence


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

noobrex said:


> q 16 in form 80 ? what to do


Give your email id, what else??


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

chiku2006 said:


> Give your email id, what else??


Can you share the filled sample of form 80 please


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Can you share the filled sample of form 80 please


Sorry my friend, it has all personal information which cant be shared..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Q 16, 20,21, 22 (selected no) do I need to fill any information ?, 23 (i am married, is that a partner ? Do i need to fill my wife details here), 34, 35 (i answered no, as my wife is not immigation as of now with me and I am filling my only visa) is the answer "No" correct",37 Details of proposed arrival in Australia ? how can i answer this when I am not sure if and when the visa would be granted. Please suggest.


----------



## livetolove (Sep 19, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Q 16, 20,21, 22 (selected no) do I need to fill any information ?, 23 (i am married, is that a partner ? Do i need to fill my wife details here), 34, 35 (i answered no, as my wife is not immigation as of now with me and I am filling my only visa) is the answer "No" correct",37 Details of proposed arrival in Australia ? how can i answer this when I am not sure if and when the visa would be granted. Please suggest.


Dude, I think you're working with an incorrect version of form 80. It's probably a good idea to go to the DBIP website and pull out the latest version.

Also, this is none of my business, but I hope you do know that if you apply for your wife's visa later, you will spend over half a year to get a visa and she will only get temporary residency and not permanent residency for the first 2 years?


----------



## livetolove (Sep 19, 2013)

sourima said:


> you can fill it in your computer and take a printout but you wont be able to save the data.


You can save the data on later versions of the pdf reader. It's free, get one now


----------



## VidyaS (Oct 27, 2013)

noobrex said:


> q 16 in form 80 ? what to do
> 
> Do we need to mention details of all our proofs - passporrn pan adhaar voter licence


I gave my PAN card details only. I think one ID is enough.

Friends >> any other opinion ???


----------



## VidyaS (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Do we need to be very elaborative for this question ??
*23* *Why are you travelling to Australia? 
Include any relevant dates or events*

I do not have any dates or events. What should I mention in my application and that of my spouse (dependant) ??

Thanks


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

VidyaS said:


> I gave my PAN card details only. I think one ID is enough.
> 
> Friends >> any other opinion ???


I think you should give Adhaar card number (If you have), PAN card doesn't meet the criteria of any social security id


----------



## Cruise2015 (Nov 1, 2015)

I am facing a issue with question 19: Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?

I am currently in India and traveled to Australia on 4 occasions for work purpose (each stay was 6 months to 1.5 years) and traveled to other places. So, do i not need to mention travel to Australia. Also, does that mean traveling back to India be considered as a movement ?


----------



## jamesw101 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi, did you list all the countries on the additional info section or just list the last 5?

I am currently filling this form out as well and am having the same dilemma.


----------

